# How to Survive Spring Allergies this Shedding Season



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> Want to make spring sniffles and sneezing a thing of the past? Try this simple solution for seasonal shedding in dogs.
> 
> When I brought Zed, a Japanese Chin and the newest member of our furry family, into our home, I was under the impression that he was a low-shedding breed. But I was so wrong – his long hair is everywhere… on the furniture, under the couch, in my food. And it doesn’t help that I get the sniffles every spring.
> 
> ...


Read more about the How to Survive Spring Allergies this Shedding Season at PetGuide.com.


----------

